# Film schools(specializing in film direting) in the North East and California?



## EG3 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am currently a senior in high school. I'm looking for good film schools that offer a degree in film production where I can specialize in directing. I'm looking pretty much only for schools in the North East. (Specifically New York and Massachusetts) and in California.
I know these are common areas but I don't know many undergraduate film schools so I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Doen En (Sep 22, 2008)

NYU should be at the top of your list, though you can't just jump into directing straightaway. Students typically start enrolling in Directing workshops junior year. (and there's a bit of directing involved in sophomore year, in the Sight & Sound course, though nothing major)

NYFA if you're looking for an intensive non-degree program.

In California there's CalArts (which has a pretty good animation department I believe), UCLA and USC.


... as far as good schools go.


----------



## EG3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am not really interested in NYU believe it or not. I know its the best of the best per say but it really seems to be more of a graduate school. As an incoming freshman I want to have a lot of actual film work my first years. I was considering a few non-degree programs including some in Europe but now I've pretty much committed to getting a bachelors degree. UCLA is similar to NYU in that its better for the graduate studies. You don't even do any film work until junior year if you choose undergrad. USC is same deal basically. I'll have to look into CalArts mroe.
Thanks.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I've done my research, and Chapman is the best Undergrad film school for me. It's worth checking out.


----------



## alexjfam (Sep 22, 2008)

chapman and LMU i believe are more hands on for incoming freshman.
although keep in mind that USC is also one of the top undergrad film schools in the nation


----------

